# hey you like folk punk? HOW BOUT SUM HIPPIE ANTI-FOLK



## absurdtoast (Jan 6, 2012)

Anyone dig on some hippie anti-folk....psych folk...freak folk...whatever you wanna call it

stuff like the holy modal rounders, the godz, the fugs, david peel, kaleidoscope, It's a beautiful day, the peanut butter conspiracy, H.P. Lovecraft, The Incredible string band, pearls before swine, cat mother and the all night newsboys...etc.

Some of my favorite songs:
















anyway....share some awesome hippie folk!


----------



## veraladd (Jan 7, 2012)

like david peel thnx for sharing.


----------



## littlekittenteeth (Jan 7, 2012)

Found these on tumblr.


----------



## bicycle (Feb 1, 2012)

I like ''Acid Mothers Temple''


----------



## Erable (Jan 22, 2014)

Vashti Bunyan, the godmother of freak folk.
Well, I like her music, anyways. It's hardly pat the bunny though.

Edit: Perhaps not what you were looking for.
I don't know how to delete this though.


----------

